# New York girls school (news article)....



## Waeffe (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry in advance that it's from the Daily Fail, but interesting nevertheless, and great to see such photos in mainstream papers...


'Haunting photos reveal sad ruins of a prestigious New York girls school left abandoned for more than 30 years'.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-Hall-Bennett-College-ready-demolished.html


But the photographer (Steven Bley ) does have a full set of the pics on f/b, have a wander over to take a look....


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.269323847318.140422.504777318&type=1


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting this...the photographs are amazing and don't even get me started on the building....I'm in love!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2012)

Absolutley amazing! What a fantastic building, i need a plane ticket! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sam1990 (Apr 29, 2012)

Amazing place! 

But... look carefully at the picture of the "tape recorder"...

What kind of tape recorder has the buttons "Off", "Circulate" or "Cool" and possibly "Venti[late]"?


----------



## John_D (Apr 29, 2012)

122 classic Ubex pics on FB, even the obligatory chair one, but sadly no shitter shot


----------

